# Exterior paint colors



## Tod (Jan 25, 2012)

Single guy building a custom home...ugghhh!!! Too many decisions but getting near the end and need some help with paint. 

Urban Craftsman with stone, hardy shake, mortar smear and lots of exposed cypress beams. Driveway will be stained concrete, still need to choose that color as well. I am struggling with what to pain the shakes (that is everything that is yellow in the picture..including trim) as the mortar smear is a rich suede color and the stone has lots of different color in it. I was thinking a barkish charcoal color to keep it rich but then what do I do with the trim and wood stain. Do I paint trim around windows at Shake or no....im lost. Here is a picture (assuming I attached it correctly). Keep in mind rear of house is entire second story shake with brick on first floor. Brick has same colors as rock in front, so color has to look good in both places. HELP!!


----------



## Kader516 (Nov 5, 2011)

Try using sherwin Williams historic fan deck. Use colors that are in the lighter tones of the stone or mortar. Sand colors on the shake will look best. Semi gloss in a tad darker shade will allow the shake to blend in. You do not want your eye to be drawn to the cedar shake more than the stone. Try a semi transparent stain first you can always go solid if it doesn't work. 

Hope this helps. If you need the color numbers to use please zoom in on the picture as I couldnt blow it up


----------



## Kader516 (Nov 5, 2011)

The semi gloss was on the trim. sorry.


----------



## canoes (Sep 30, 2011)

This is not my strength either, but I'd suggest you go to a Sherwin Williams store. The have a lot of little pamphlets with pictures of complimentary colors. Some used to even be little houses.

Also, at my Sherwin Williams store, the guys are pretty good with helping to choose colors. You might take the pic to them. Seems like you were on right track though.


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

A burgundy accent color should give more character and interest to the facade.


----------

